# Desperate need of help.



## smiley850

My name is Delaney Johns, I'm a seventeen year old single mother of a beautiful sixteen month old baby boy. Since the beginning of my pregnancy my parents stayed distant and they fell farther away from me when my son was born. for over a year i have sofa hopped and am now staying somewhere for 250 a month. i was receiving 300 a month from my babies father until he disappeared completely without a trace from our life. Im at a very hard spot where i dont have a job, i dont have a car, i feel completely and totally alone. my question to anyone who is willing to respond is: Where can i receive help and how do i do so to get on my feet again? everywhere i go you have to be eighteen to receive the help. im honestly tired of struggling i want to be able to provide for my son and i but where i am now i can not. please if you have any guidance or information id greatly appreciate it :)


----------



## CandyDay

Where do you live? It would be helpful to know that for people to be able to direct you as to where to go. As every country is different.
I am sorry that you are so alone. 

https://www.thealternativehouse.org/aym.htm
Perhaps something like this?
https://budgeting.thenest.com/financial-young-mothers-22258.html


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

You should contact child services via your local authority if you are in the UK.

People aged 16 or 17 who are homeless or at risk of homelessness are classed as children in need. You could be eligible for housing and/or financial support so need to get in touch so you can be assessed.


----------



## pinkribbon

Whereabouts are you? 

There are hostels specifically for young mothers in the UK, maybe you could look into something like that. Might be worth a trip to citizens advice bureau (it's free) or your local jobcentre for advice on any benefit?


----------

